# A Tribute to Corduroy



## ChocolateandGold (Jan 5, 2009)

In Memory of Corduroy 3/3/98-1/26/08

A year ago I lost my best friend. We got Corduroy when he was an eight week old puppy. A true companion and as loyal as they come. He was with me when I got married, graduated from grad school, and had kids. Through ten years of my life he was always by my side. When he was one, he was diagnosed with epilepsy and was on Potassium Bromide for the next nine years. Thankfully, the medicine worked well and the seizures lessened in frequency and severity over time. Through out his life Corduroy had a tendency to eat things he should not. Last year after surgery he developed peritonitis. The vet called me and said that we had a tough decision to make. I had been to visit him the day before and could tell the sparkle was gone from his eyes. I sat with him for as long as I could that day as the office closed at noon. I kept on wanting to put it off. He fell asleep with his head in my lap and I knew it was time. 

When we first got Corduroy we were actually supposed to get a different pup. There was something about him that I knew he was supposed to belong to me. Now I know why. 

I found this poem that seemed like a good tribute to my boy:

Lend Me a Pup

I will lend to you for awhile
a puppy, God said,
For you to love him while he lives
and to mourn for him when he is gone.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years,
or maybe for two or three.
But will you, till I call him back
take care of him for me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you
and (should his stay be brief)
you'll always have his memories
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise that he will stay,
since all from earth return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over
in search of teachers true
And from the folk that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love
Nor think the labour vain
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again.

I fancied that I heard them say
"Dear Lord Thy WIll Be Done,"
For all the joys this pup will bring,
the risk of grief you'll run.
Will you shelter him with tenderness
Will you love him while you may
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful stay.

But should I call him back
much sooner than you've planned
Please brave the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If, by your love, you've managed
my wishes to achieve,
 In memory of him that you've loved,
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle,
and know he loved you too.

*- Author Unknown*


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure sound like Corduroy brought you lots and lots of love. I'm sure today is a difficult anniversery. He was a very handsome pup and I'm sure that a day does not pass that you do not think of him. I hope by now the thoughts are warm and happy thoughts of your boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your sad anniversary. That is a beautiful and loving tribute for a beautiful dog. I am sure he is right with you in spirit giving you light kisses. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

May the days ahead ease your pain.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. It is indeed a difficult anniversary. Try to remember the good times. He was a very handsome lad.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

At least your dog isn't suffering.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are always hard - even though we know they are coming around and try and prepare for them, they always hurt like hell.

Run free, and sleep softly


----------



## ChocolateandGold (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a nice tribute. Corduroy was such a handsome fellow. Anniversaries are never easy. Hugs to you...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## ChocolateandGold (Jan 5, 2009)

sharlin - Thank you so much for the wonderful picture. I really appreciate it!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He was a beautiful boy. You almost need su glsses to look at him because of the shine of his coat. I know how you feel on these anniversaries.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A Beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog,thinking of you on this anniversary


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Anniversaries are so very hard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Corduroy*

Corduroy -what a beautiful fella.

The only thing that gives me comfort with my dogs that have crossed over to the Bridge is that they are free from pain. I know they'll be waiting at the bridge for me. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a beautiful tribute, amigo. Nicely done. And a beautiful poem to boot. I'm sorry for your loss.

Sometimes I wonder. When the Good Lord takes me from this earth, who will I see first? One of the amazing dogs I've had the pleasure of being with here or a human?

As far as I'm aware, the bible doesn't mention dogs in heaven. But we know from the text that horses and trees are there. So, I believe doggies are too.


----------

